# Chubster - our new family member!



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Our little baby girl, she is about 6 weeks old... a cute little Pinto!

Here is a video I took of her anointing ...this is the first time we have seen her do this.






Adorable  !!


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Congrats, she's stunning!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

here she is again, in her ball for the first time!


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

I strongly recommend that you reconsider using a ball for several reasons:
1) the slits in the ball can catch toenails, potentially ripping them off and causing infections and pain
2) hedgies LOVE to poop when they run, keeping them in a ball would be like housing them in a rolling poo city
3) with all of the poop and urine in the ball ventilation will not be very good
4) hedgies have very bad eyesight and won't be able to see if they run into a wall or, God forbid, down a set of stairs not only can they be traumatized but also injured. 

She is a beautiful baby and I'm sure you don't want anything to happen to her.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats  She is stunning and she looks friendly


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Get rid of the ball. Just let her run around freely supervised or hedgieproof an area


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I had to double take to see the ball... but I'm not even sure on this site, we can assume the ball is for the hedgie. So many people have other pets too. Who is to say the ball wasn't for another pet?

She's a beautiful little girl. I love her mask and colouring. The youtube video was too cute! I have yet to see my Alice do that yet


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

The ball was just a temporary thing to see how our ferret and cat would respond upon first meeting... when she is out roaming I have to put the cat away because his presence stresses the little hoglet out.... I have heard stories of cats and hedgehogs having a mutually ignoring relationship, however I think my cat is far too young and hyper for this to be the case. I keep her (Chubster's) cage in a room where the cat cannot go. The ferret just ignores her completely, but we still only let them interact under very close supervision.

The other two members of the family..


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yesterday our little girl crawled through the tightest little crevasse behind a bookshelf and refused to come out during play time.... I was watching her thinking for sure she couldn't fit in that tiny area... and the little houdini went right through.. I ended up having to move a bookshelf that was completely full of books to coax her to come out and play before we put her back in her hedgie habitat

here's a vid...


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

One more pic for now... this is when she was a little younger... 3 or 4 weeks, when the breeder still had her  I made a little meme out of it.


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

AngelicDarkness said:


> I had to double take to see the ball... but I'm not even sure on this site, we can assume the ball is for the hedgie. So many people have other pets too. Who is to say the ball wasn't for another pet?
> 
> She's a beautiful little girl. I love her mask and colouring. The youtube video was too cute! I have yet to see my Alice do that yet


Thanks AD, it was really spectacular/hilarious to watch.... I was so glad i had the camera rolling.... next up, bath time  should make for some humorous youtube footage


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

NYHedgie5 said:


> One more pic for now... this is when she was a little younger... 3 or 4 weeks, when the breeder still had her  I made a little meme out of it.


Holly cow! This pic is AMAZING!! The text made it even more cute


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

That meme is amazing!!!  Even more special when you own the little one in it.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Chubster is gorgeous! I love her dark mask! the video is priceless. Your other 2 family members are so cute too!!!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Your meme is now saved to my phone. I am so using this


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Also it is a very bad idea for you to let a ferret or cat near your hedgie. They are animals who prey on hedgie sized animals. Only takes one incident to make a tragedy


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's cute! And what a dark mask, the meme is absolutely adorable by the way.


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

Adorable! Your little one is too precious for words! I have so enjoyed the pictures! And the video where she squeezes behind the cabinets is just too too funny!

On another note:
I think your wheel there is a Silent Spinner?
It is regarded as a pretty awful wheel on this forum - it tends to do more harm than good. There is a really good thread on it here that explains all the dangers that it can pose: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937&p=132358&hilit=silent+spinner#p131162
I know that the only commercially available wheel that is considered safe is the Comfort Wheel, which is great other than it tends to be pretty noisy. 
LarryT makes some great wheels that are available on his website: http://hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=14937&p=132358&hilit=silent+spinner#p131162 and http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/the-carolina-storm-wheel.html. I have a Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel and I LOVE IT!
There are also several links floating around where you can make your own bucket wheel too


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a silent spinner, and the comfort wheel but it was so noisy, she was waking us up every morning at 4am .. had no idea about the dangers, of the silent spinner, but I will be ordering one of those bucket wheels asap


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

How quiet are the wheels that larryT make? Our hedgie lives in a room directly adjacent to the bedroom so we can pretty much hear any noise she makes...


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

You don't hear it dear, I promise. The only thing you hear is the pitterpatter of little feet. I have my cage in my room quite close to my bed and it never bothers me ever. 

If the wheel makes a noise there is something wrong with it and if you get it from Larry he is awesome with fast responses and quick solutions. You will be better off with the bucket wheel for sure  No chance of an injury.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

The wheel is ABSOLUTELY silent. I don't even hear the pitter patter of feet. My hedgehog lives in my room and I am a VERY light sleeper and the wheel doesn't wake me up. What DOES wake me up is her crunch crunch crunching on her food. THAT is loud hahaha


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I am in love with Chubster!  I am usually nor very fond of very light or very dark hedgie colors, but he is just completely adorable


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)

I love this..


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

AngelicDarkness said:


> I had to double take to see the ball... but I'm not even sure on this site, we can assume the ball is for the hedgie. So many people have other pets too. Who is to say the ball wasn't for another pet?


She posted a video of the hedgehog in the ball.

I agree, don't use the ball. I lost a hamster once thanks to those stupid plastic balls.

You can buy playpens made for ferrets and rabbits. Get the one made for ferrets cause the bars go vertical so they cant climb. She'll love it and its safe.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

NYHedgie5 said:


> I love this..


Adorable! The second pic makes me want to squeal. So tiny :3


----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## NYHedgie5 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She is as gorgeous as ever!!!


----------

